# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: مزایا و معایب زبان کاتلین در مقابل با جاوا

## amirebm

سلام

همونطور که میدونید کاتلین طراحی شده تا با کدهای جاوا همکاری داشته باشد اما برای من یکسری ابهاماتی وجود داره که ممنون میشم توضیح بدید.

1- به طور کامل، کاتلین چه برتری هایی نسبت به جاوا دارد که یک برنامه نویس اندروید رو مجاب کنه که با این زبان کد نویسی کنه؟

2- آیا یک برنامه نویس مبتدی میتونه به جای یادگیری زبان جاوا مستقیم سراغ کاتلین بره؟

3- آیا کاتلین جایگزین مناسبی برای جاوا در آینده خواهد بود؟

----------


## amirebm

دوستان کسی نظری نداره؟؟؟
من تازه سوالات مهمتری از کاتلین داشتم  :ناراحت:

----------


## vahid-p

1- مزیت کاتلین در سادگی نوشتن کدهاست درنتیجه سرعت تولید برنامه افزایش خواهد یافت.
2- بهتر است ابتدا با مفاهیم ابتدایی جاوا آشنا شود.
3- کاتلین استقلالی ندارد که بتواند جایگزین جاوا شود چون کدهای کاتلین به کدهای جاوا تبدیل می شوند. اما اینکه سینتکس جاوا شبیه سینتکس کاتلین یا اسکالا یا هر زبان دیگری شود، محتمل است.

----------

